# Ron Artest to join Dancing with the Stars



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The “Dancing With the Stars” pairings were announced Wednesday during “Good Morning America.”
> 
> We know you’re still coming to terms with the selection of Nancy Grace, George Clooney’s ex and others, but here are the professional dancers who will attempt to make the new cast of celebrities appear capable of rhythm.
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

When does this show start airing? So much for the season?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If he wins I'm cool with it.

SAYY QUEENSBRIDGEEEEEEE


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope he does well.



VanillaPrice said:


> SAYY QUEENSBRIDGEEEEEEE


:laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Gonzo said:


>


Looking at this photo... he has good form, toes are pointed ... if he can stay focused, he might surprise a lot of folk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Looking at this photo... he has good form, toes are pointed ... if he can stay focused, he might surprise a lot of folk.


I was scrolling rapidly through the posts and thought this was a joke post until I saw who wrote it.

Hopefully Ron gives his lady partner respect and treats her with class. Hopefully he's as much as a gentleman as Kobe is.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

He's been booted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

M.V.W. said:


> He's been booted.


Did he cuss out his partner or something?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No' apparently he just sucked a lot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I wasn't watching since I'm a heterosexual and all, but i heard he was pretty terrible.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

He looked like a fool and didn't take it seriously. They don't take kindly to those who try to turn it into their own private showcase. He dyed his hair and goatee dirty blond. Had black tribal writing in the hair. He didn't work hard to learn the technical aspects of ballroom dancing and it showed. He has a soft stomach and wore an open vest. So embarrassing; nothing for Laker fans to be proud of. Even I felt bad for Laker fans.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> He looked like a fool and didn't take it seriously. They don't take kindly to those who try to turn it into their own private showcase. He dyed his hair and goatee dirty blond. Had black tribal writing in the hair. He didn't work hard to learn the technical aspects of ballroom dancing and it showed. He has a soft stomach and wore an open vest. So embarrassing; nothing for Laker fans to be proud of. Even I felt bad for Laker fans.


If only Laker fans cared about this as much as you women do.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Somehow I think I'll be able to get over it.


----------

